# 20-20-20 fertilizer



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

how do you all use this fertilizer?have never used it.do you drench the soil with it or spray it over the top?do you wet the foilage and then spray or do you just spray?temperature limits?it's 90-105 around here,no humidity,would it burn the foilage if applied midday and left on?usually use a granular but this seems much cheaper.thank you very much for any help


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

What kind of 20-20-20?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

ram82 said:


> how do you all use this fertilizer?have never used it.do you drench the soil with it or spray it over the top?do you wet the foilage and then spray or do you just spray?temperature limits?it's 90-105 around here,no humidity,would it burn the foilage if applied midday and left on?usually use a granular but this seems much cheaper.thank you very much for any help


You don't want lawn parched dry and I'd avoid applying mid day. Apply and water in but not to the point where you have run off.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Granular fertilizer is spread using a spreader. There's inexpensive options available at the big box stores, like the Scott's Speedy Green. If you have the bag of fertilizer, you can read your application rates on the bag, and usually if you buy a Scott's spreader, they'll include the rates on the bag and the settings for the spreader. I would encourage you toWatch this video by @LawnCareNut , Allyn Hane. He's done a plethora of videos aimed at the new user to lawn care.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Since the you asked this on the landscaping forum I am making the assumption we are talking about using a water soluble 20-20-20 to fertilize flowers and plants, not turf? It probably depends on the brand, so I would read the label as others suggest. I fertilize my annuals once a week with this 20-20-20:
https://www.amazon.com/Grow-More-5010-Fertilizer-20-20-20/dp/B00S7IM3UC/

I do 1 tbs per gallon and foliar feed + root drench. I really don't have to worry about weather since I usually do it in the morning before it gets too hot, bc otherwise I will forget.

It is cheaper than granular, but its fast release (basically all the N is urea) so you have to use it more often. I think it's great for hungry annuals that you want to push, but for most perennials or shrubs I would opt for something slower release like the espoma tone line or osomcote. My 2cents.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Since the you asked this on the landscaping forum I am making the assumption we are talking about using a water soluble 20-20-20 to fertilize flowers and plants, not turf? It probably depends on the brand, so I would read the label as others suggest. I fertilize my annuals once a week with this 20-20-20:
> https://www.amazon.com/Grow-More-5010-Fertilizer-20-20-20/dp/B00S7IM3UC/
> 
> I do 1 tbs per gallon and foliar feed + root drench. I really don't have to worry about weather since I usually do it in the morning before it gets too hot, bc otherwise I will forget.
> ...


yes,I meant for shrubs and annuals like you said.thank you for the advice and info.will definitely try some out.thank you


----------

